

How to get profiled on TechCrunch - theoneill
http://www.communityguy.com/1487/how-to-get-profiled-on-techcrunch/

======
motoko
Why does this have 8 points? It doesn't answer how to get profiled, and it
says nothing of substance.

~~~
apgwoz
Ok, I'm glad that someone else agrees. After I read the "thing" I was sort of
baffled that it said nothing. But, it did make me think of a question. If this
were the case, "TechCrunch will only cover you if they covered you at launch,"
how would this affect a company releasing very often (with not a lot of
features to start)? Would TechCrunch still cover the startup because of
potential "promise" in the market that the startup is in?

------
andr
Getting TechCrunched should be a means to an end. Launching your startup in a
certain way should not be a means to getting TechCrunched.

